# Why I like floating lanterns



## cda (May 3, 2015)

http://m.wsoctv.com/news/news/local/tower-catches-fire-lantern-festival-gastonia/nk7yg/#__federated=1


----------



## TheCommish (May 4, 2015)

oh, but they look so nice as they float through the air and set the neighborhood on fire


----------

